
The Self Winding Smartphone - douche
http://www.thegrumpyprogrammer.com/2016/03/the-self-winding-smart-phone.html
======
Isomatik
[http://www.wired.com/2014/08/could-you-charge-a-
smartwatch-b...](http://www.wired.com/2014/08/could-you-charge-a-smartwatch-
by-shaking-it/)

This guy did some napkin calculations which show this kind of energy
generation can barely keep up with the energy needs of a smart watch, let
alone any kind of phone.

------
mey
Energy Density
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Energy_density_Extended_Refere...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Energy_density_Extended_Reference_Table)

Compare Spring power to Lithium-ion (typical in rechargeable electronics,
watches, laptops, phones etc)

------
mchahn
> several individuals and groups have developed methods for adapting self
> winding gear tech

Anyone know where I can find out about this?

